# BBQ Monday



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

This is the slow time of the year for by business (photography), so with the day off I have decided to work on perfecting my Boston butt recipe (pork shoulder).








I am trying out two different dry rubs which is why the shoulders are 2 different colors.
















The meat is on the smoker now and I will post photos as it comes along.
I am also trying something new with my smoke time. I am going to smoke the meat for about 6 or 7 hours and then transfer them to the oven to slow cook over night, until the internal temp reaches 195F. I usually cook the meat all the way in the smoker but I want to see what happens this way. It might mean that I won't have to pull all nighters to use the smoker. Sleep is a good thing.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin' good! 

Pork shoulder is my favorite meat product. 

Since I live in an apartment I make it all the time in the oven (minus the smoke, of course). I cook it for 24 hrs @ 200 degrees. I usually use a traditional Caribbean-style marinade (lots of garlic, salt, white vinegar, oregano, cumin, turmeric, annato) or an Italian-style fennel/garlic spread in lieu of the dry rub. With these types of marinades you have to poke holes in the meat and stuff the sauce into the meat all the way to the bone.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't wait to here how it comes out!! Just viewing this thread is making me drool!! :dr


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of wood do you use in your smoker?

I was watching some BBQ show the other day and saw some guy who uses a similar technique. He may have been cooking BBQ brisket though. He smoked it first and then finished it in the oven in a cast iron pot.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> What kind of wood do you use in your smoker?
> 
> I was watching some BBQ show the other day and saw some guy who uses a similar technique. He may have been cooking BBQ brisket though. He smoked it first and then finished it in the oven in a cast iron pot.


I am using mostly apple wood with a little bit of cherry wood too. I soaked overnight so the wood will be good and smoky.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet, I can almost smell it!

Smoke ON!

Steve


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

MMMMMMMM :dr

Post yer rub recipe!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

:dr:dr Got room for one more?


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

The pork shoulders have smoked for over 8 hours now and are ready to be moved in to the oven for overnight slow cooking. The first photo is the shoulders before mopping and the second is after mopping.:tu

















So while I was cooking I decided to have a cigar. I choose a Cuesta-Rey Centenario No. 60 Vintage or so the wrappers says.









This cigar looked great and a nice pre-light aroma but that's about as good as it got. I noticed that the pre-light draw was a little to easy which made me wonder if this cigar was going to burn a little hot, and it did. Besides having burn issues (uneven burn, flaky ash that did not hold together and wrapper cracking) this cigar tasted like peppery paper. I would taste some spice on the draw that then finished with the taste of paper/cardboardu. I don't think I will smoke another one of these any time soon.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Luckily I ate tonight, not that well, but I ate so you can only have 4 :dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Luckily I ate tonight, not that well, but I ate so you can only have 4 :dr:dr:dr:dr


:r lucky for you it won't ready ready until tomorrow.:ss


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

O.K. one more mopping done and now it's time for sleep. I will report on the pork shoulders progress in the morning. The internal temps are around 170°F.:tu Only 25° more to go.:ss


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Quick update internal temp up to 188°F, only 7° to go.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We are waiting :dr


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe he fell back to sleep :r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

waiting waiting waiting

I want to see the finished product, sliced and then delivered priority mail.

ok, maybe a little faster than Priority.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

It's almost done. I am giving the shoulders about another hour. After that I'll let them cool for about 30 minutes, then I will begin pulling the meat apart. Good things come to those who wait.:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm DEFINATELY waiting





Patiently at that


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

This thread's got me crazy hungry!


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry I had to eat the BBQ after I made it. So there is a little less in the pan because I eat some before I took a photo of the pulled pork. After the pork was all pulled it yielded over 7lbs of meat. And it tastes great BTW.:ss
This is the pork before pulling.








And this is it after, it might not look like 7lbs but it is. The pan is 17x12x3 and the meat is piled higher in the center so it looks like less. It a camera thing.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

So what are your conclusions ? Is it better to smoke meat in smoker completely or is it better to combine smoking and conventional oven or no difference ?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Address sent
Thank you


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Man, smokin meat and cigars:tu What kind of wood do you use?


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Quint said:


> So what are your conclusions ? Is it better to smoke meat in smoker completely or is it better to combine smoking and conventional oven or no difference ?


So I have concluded that after 8 hours in the smoker and the last 16 in the oven that the taste is about the same as when I only used the smoker to cook the meat. I don't think much more smoke flavor can get into the meat after 8 hours. And I get to go to sleep when I use the oven to finish the job.:tu



688sonarmen said:


> Man, smokin meat and cigars:tu What kind of wood do you use?


I used mostly apple with a little bit of cherry. Fruit woods add a nice smokey sweetness to the meat.


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

A nice (and delicious looking), informative post.


----------



## BradB41 (Dec 30, 2005)

Great thread. I love to cook and eat good barbeque. I cook mine really similar to the method described in this thread, although I have a suggestion. Instead of finishing mine in the oven, I finish it in a roaster. 

I typically will smoke the meat for 6-8 hours then move it in to the roaster over night. I put a cup or two of water or juice or wine in the bottom of the roaster and let it steam until it's done. The meat is extrememly moist when you prepare it this way. 

What a great way to spend a day off. Too cold here to do much smoking, but it won't be long!


----------

